# still bassin



## lockhart52 (May 19, 2011)

I have not been since thanksgiving and already itching to fish. is anyone still fishing. if so when where and how it been. I read and hear about people fishing as long as they can put the boat in the water. what are you thoughts on winter bass fishing? I throw a crank-bait to much and was thinking about using this time to practice my jig fishing and large plastic.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Actually...right now is a great time to be throwing those cranks. Winter cranking is a great technique...the past few times I've been out suspending lipless cranks were the ticket.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm tempted to take the boat out this weekend for one last hurrah. I have a few crank baits that I think will work. Everything I've read says put the plastics away and throw cranks spinners, and jerk baits. I'm just not very patient and I think you are supposed to fish sloooow when it gets cold.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> I'm tempted to take the boat out this weekend for one last hurrah. I have a few crank baits that I think will work. Everything I've read says put the plastics away and throw cranks spinners, and jerk baits. I'm just not very patient and I think you are supposed to fish sloooow when it gets cold.


Right ducman491...slow is the name of the game now...but think about it...we all fish those plastics and jigs slow. If you don't fall asleep doing that, then slow crankin' won't bore you either. To be honest, I'll start out super slow and  speed up as I fish. I've noticed that I actually get more bites as the speed increases a bit. It's not the snooze fest some guys lead you to believe, give it a whirl!:F


----------

